# OH BOY!



## justallan

Found this one on the neighbors place awhile back and will certainly be getting it in the next couple weeks. It was nearly killed in the fire a couple years ago, but is trying to come out of it. I either have to find another driver to get me unstuck getting to it or take my 4-wheeler and trailer and lop it into chunks.
The ranch just gave me a new truck and I don't have a bale bed on it yet, so I may just have to do physical labor on this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 14


----------



## kazuma78

Holy smoke!! Thats going to be amazing! Gotta get me some of that when you cut it if you decide to part with any!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

If I didn't have so much going on to keep me stuck around here, I'd be in a vehicle headed west right now to help with the manual labor on that, just in hopes of maybe getting a slice off of it!

Can't wait to see what's inside - it's going to be awesome! I might have to break open the piggy bank for a piece of that one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Pictures don't do this one justice, AT ALL!
@Kevin asked for some pretty specific stuff about a year ago, so if this turns out to be "The One" then a good bit of it will be heading south, but it's good sized and burls all the way up so it's mostly all going home with me.
I think from the ground to my hat there will be minimal vertical grain, but the rest will be cut into more "user friendly" chunks.
It's right in the bottom of a real wet draw, so heart-rot may be present. We'll see.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

I see a lot of casting material on that ugly thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Thats a dandy Allan !!! Slice it down the middle and it will no longer be "one" , and Kevin won't want it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson

Lucky dog! Sure going to be fun opening that one up...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

My plan of attack is to drop it and see how much heart rot there is and if there's a lot then I'll just shoot for burl sections and haul it out with the 4-wheeler. If it's pretty much burl all the way through I want to take as big of pieces as possible and I'll either use a bunch of cable and drag it past the mud bog or take 2 trucks and boony crash the crap out of one of them getting there. I do have my '77 Ford 4WD that's already been rolled once and I do have a buddy that's a Viet Nam vet that's just plumb crazy. Heck, I may have to buy a better video camera.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin




----------



## JR Parks

Like Matt said- if it wasn't so far I would have already left to help! Heck just getting out of Texas and I am 3/4 of the way there.. Good find Allan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

My goodness! This may be a night time project. I just rode.......... okay drove through my cows and checked waters and it's friggin dry and hot out.
@Kevin, what's the shortest you can live with if it's solid and burled through? I've got the "Kid at Christmas Syndrome" now and am wanting to get all my figuring done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> My goodness! This may be a night time project. I just rode.......... okay drove through my cows and checked waters and it's friggin dry and hot out.
> @Kevin, what's the shortest you can live with if it's solid and burled through? I've got the "Kid at Christmas Syndrome" now and am wanting to get all my figuring done.



I would love to have the longest and fatest section you'll sell or trade so I can resaw it as need for my own projects. Maybe we could do a log swap or something if not I will pay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

@Kevin, right above my hat in the vertical grain part would give you 5-6 foot and that would work good because I can move that in my 4-wheeler trailer. Then we can see what it looks like and whether to saw it or just crate it up. Wanna shoot for that?


----------



## ripjack13

justallan said:


> right above my hat



What is that? That is not a woodbarter hat.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan

Folks just give you hats if you don't change the oil in your favorite one often enough. LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## norman vandyke

Those are some awesome looking burls on that one! Those must go almost all the way through the center. I did a little burl collecting yesterday and today. Not a lot I can lift(10 pounds max until doctor says otherwise)... Going to go out again tomorrow too see what I can get. Finding them is so much easier now that the grass is all slumped over from the heat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek

Holy smokes! Can't wait to see that one cut up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

That's an awesome looking tree. Heck with that wind we had a couple days ago you could have just cut it down and it would a blew right to me and I could have disposed of it for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


>


 I think you 2 need to just get a room.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## justallan

@BarnickCustomCalls I heard Glendive had better than 100mph winds and got tore up pretty good. How'd you guys fare?


----------



## davduckman2010

nice frickin nasty log alan wack that sob down

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC

You know, I really think you should leave this one be and see if it makes a full recovery. That would be some good karma for you.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> You know, I really think you should leave this one be and see if it makes a full recovery. That would be some good karma for you.



Henry, you been hanging out in the anesthesiologists closet today

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010

SENC said:


> You know, I really think you should leave this one be and see if it makes a full recovery. That would be some good karma for you.


 ya alan and give me and henry the location and we will come out there and nurse her back to health

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan

Hey, I left the last one. Now maybe just cause I can drive right to it in the snow this winter, but I left it. Don't that count?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls

@justallan we weren't quite that bad. We had gusts of 70 mph lost some shingles and damaged some crops. Had a few trees go down of course nothing with burls though


----------



## justallan

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> @justallan Had a few trees go down of course nothing with burls though


See how that works. LOL
It wasn't so bad here, but being that I live right in the middle of the coal mine it got pretty darned dusty.


----------



## David Van Asperen

Great find hope it comes out easier than you think. Waiting to see what you find inside.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I guess I'm going at it alone.


----------



## Mike1950

be careful


----------



## woodtickgreg

Best of luck and be safe when by yourself. And have fun!
P.S. That's a ranchers truck right there!!


----------



## justallan

About 400' of chains, cable, nylon slings and probably some barbed wire to make up the difference. (Yup, I've done it before)
Coffee, water, smokes, chew and one hard headed redneck, HECK what could go wrong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan

That's my new company truck, I just haven't put the bale bed on it yet or this would be like pulling weeds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Looks like your all set, Have fun, looking forward to the pics...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal




----------



## justallan

HA HA! Made you look.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

justallan said:


> HA HA! Made you look.


I did, LOL.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

I did get the darned thing out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## davduckman2010

looks like an ol dog bone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

I used my phone for pics, but hate trying to type from it.
I was 100% wrong on it trying to make a recovery, this thing is dead clear to the roots. I don't know what I was looking at.
It's hollow from one end to the other, but should still produce some darned nice caps, slabs and blanks.
On a positive note, with it being dead and pretty dry it's not going to be a mad rush trying to get it cut up and sealed. I can saw off the bottom and seal it and just wait for another day.
I found a way to get the truck right to it and put a nylon sling around it, dug out and cut the roots and pulled it over. Once on the ground I cut the limbs off and away we went.
I got it to where I can either get my trailer under it pretty darned easy and parbuckle it on or lop it in halves and use a bale bed, preferably the bale bed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Allan, you just made everybody's day with your adventure !!! Thanks for the treat !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

justallan said:


> ...
> On a positive note, with it being dead and pretty dry it's not going to be a mad rush trying to get it cut up and sealed. I can saw off the bottom and seal it and just wait for another day...



I fail to see how this delay in processing is potentially positive for any of us!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Very cool. I know I sure enjoy other folks' pics and projects, so this is mine.
Most definitely questions, comments and criticism are welcome, that's how we learn.
Depending on how this thing looks opened up, there ought to be something worth starting an auction for, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kazuma78

Can't wait to see that sucker chopped up! I'll be frying my keyboard from the drool when you do! Haha there's gonna be some sick stuff in there!


----------



## justallan

I sure hope so, Josh.
At the very least there will be bunches of small stuff along with some decent caps.


----------



## davduckman2010

thanks for getting out in the open for henry and me I know I can get the trailor right up to that now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


>



don't worry bud he will find another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Kevin said:


>


I've seen the ranch, there's more and more and more.


----------



## davduckman2010

justallan said:


> I used my phone for pics, but hate trying to type from it.
> I was 100% wrong on it trying to make a recovery, this thing is dead clear to the roots. I don't know what I was looking at.
> It's hollow from one end to the other, but should still produce some darned nice caps, slabs and blanks.
> On a positive note, with it being dead and pretty dry it's not going to be a mad rush trying to get it cut up and sealed. I can saw off the bottom and seal it and just wait for another day.
> I found a way to get the truck right to it and put a nylon sling around it, dug out and cut the roots and pulled it over. Once on the ground I cut the limbs off and away we went.
> I got it to where I can either get my trailer under it pretty darned easy and parbuckle it on or lop it in halves and use a bale bed, preferably the bale bed.


 oh no alan just like a bad woman gorgeous on the outside and rotten to the core. to bad brother

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Allan I am sorry for my your loss.  

It's okay I have had my share of disappointments. About year and a half ago I hired a climber to top down two humongous FBE from over a high line through the woods in my patch. They were solid as rocks but there was barely in flame in them at all. I was heartbroken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## justallan

I just felt kind of bad for you, @Kevin. If you want to pass on this I'll go ahead and lop it into caps and flat rate box sized stuff that I can pick up without a bale bed.
There's still going to be bunches of great wood on this thing, plus depending on the MC it may not even need sealing, we'll see. I've cut the fire killed stuff before and it doesn't crack at all, but it's pretty hard and will test a bandsaw a little.
I kind of feel like an a$$ for thinking it still had some life left in it.


----------



## Kevin

I bet there's plenty of yummy stuff in Allen. I would love to pick up a few boxes if it's as good as I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Cool beans @Kevin. That actually makes my day bunches easier, now I don't have to take my trailer out there or borrow a co-workers truck. Crap, I better stay in the house. I just had to google how to spell "borrow", it just didn't look right.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

I'm not much on the borrow thing either. I'd rather loan lol. Man I hate to think you were going to go through all that trouble for me. Cut it up man.


----------



## justallan

Dude, I was friggin jazzed seeing that sucker and am still pretty darned happy about what I'll get out of it.
I see it like this, every day that I'm out playing in the woods is another day that I'm not drinking.
BTW, tomorrow will be 3 years since my last taste of alcohol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> Dude, I was friggin jazzed seeing that sucker and am still pretty darned happy about what I'll get out of it.
> I see it like this, every day that I'm out playing in the woods is another day that I'm not drinking.
> BTW, tomorrow will be 3 years since my last taste of alcohol.



Congrats man. Keep on playing in the woods!


----------



## Mike1950

justallan said:


> Dude, I was friggin jazzed seeing that sucker and am still pretty darned happy about what I'll get out of it.
> I see it like this, every day that I'm out playing in the woods is another day that I'm not drinking.
> BTW, tomorrow will be 3 years since my last taste of alcohol.



Congrats!!!


----------



## justallan

Break time! Oh screw that, it's quitting time.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD

There's A LOT of nice wood in there... I'm looking forward to seeing it processed a bit further!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## davduckman2010

hell alan plenty of goodys in there I think you could have got some slabs out of that . very nice haul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Okay Allan I figured out which ones I want. I'm not a greedy bastid like all these other wood sluts so I only want the ones you are showing in all your pictures. The other guys can split the rest. Thank you for an awesome trade man. 

P.S. How much of Henry's curly koa am I supposed to steal in trade for all this?

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## justallan

@davduckman2010, I'll agree with you and I should have taken a bucket of sealer with me and just sealed and left the base there. I was getting hot and tired and just didn't want to make another trip tonight, so in the truck it went.
@Kevin, only enough for a queen size headboard, I don't want to ask for the impossible or anything.
The sad part of the story is that as quick as I drink a bottle of water I have to go seal all of this after all, DANG-IT! I'm getting readings from 12-35 MC in the solid parts, but that's good for you guys anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Trees can be dry as a bone on the surface and even all the way through on the ends, but the center and middle and outward will hold moisture for many years. Cells are living things and they want ti live so they will find ways to live. In my opinion spalting happens because individual colonies of cells and even individual cells themsleves will find ways to use fungi to survive to the bitter end. But of course I am not a doctor of spalting so I don't know about any of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

Great looking stuff, gonna turn them? you're halfway to a bunch of hollow forms already

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> @davduckman2010, I'll agree with you and I should have taken a bucket of sealer with me and just sealed and left the base there. I was getting hot and tired and just didn't want to make another trip tonight, so in the truck it went.
> @Kevin, only enough for a queen size headboard, I don't want to ask for the impossible or anything.
> The sad part of the story is that as quick as I drink a bottle of water I have to go seal all of this after all, DANG-IT! I'm getting readings from 12-35 MC in the solid parts, but that's good for you guys anyway.


I'm about to run out of anchor seal with all the cutting I've been doing. Kinda glad I don't cut down whole trees sometimes. Damn fine looking wood there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Did I mention that I hate sealing wood?
It took most of a coffee can of as2 to do just the ends and branches.
They are going to live in the truck until tomorrow.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## justallan

BTW, AS2 in the bed of your truck is friggin' dangerous!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

Dang! That's a lot of sealer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I was in a hurry, the little lady is BBQing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010

great haul alan looks like a lota hard work you must be very very tired go eat some barby drink a bunch of brews and take a looooong nap you deserve it.  --- ok henry back the trailer up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

Great looking wood. Congrats on 3 years. It is good move or at least it has been for me.
Dave
PS my coffee pot is always on if you are in my neighborhood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

There is going to be a fine mess of wood come out of those logs, hollow or not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan

WOO-HOO!!!! The gal I pay to clean my house is willing to seal stuff for me as I process it. She's willing to come out for a couple hours any day that I need, which will work out great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> WOO-HOO!!!! The gal I pay to clean my house is willing to seal stuff for me as I process it. She's willing to come out for a couple hours any day that I need, which will work out great.



Yes you said that before - I warned you that she'd be a home-wrecker and ya'll would get married. Never turn away a woman that will seal your wood. Glad to see things are finally working out.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## justallan

The funny part is that although my girlfriend thinks I should clean my own house, she tells me that I should pay the gal more for doing it for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

WOW, a seperate girlfriend and house cleaner. You high roller you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

My girlfriend works two jobs and I'm far to lazy to clean house, so a lady in town needing a few extra bucks charges $10 per hour. The way I see it I can cut, split and deliver 2 cords of firewood for $280 in less time than she makes $100 cleaning. I may be some dumb, but I'm not plumb dumb!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD

Enough of this chit chat, fellas... Allan has got work to do processing and photographing that burly goodness.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan

Just a sneak peek!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123

Peek-a-Boo. That looks cool Allan.


----------



## justallan

Okay one more.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## norman vandyke

I miss your mill Alan! Those slabs look amazing!


----------



## Final Strut

I just drooled on myself a little. Wow wow wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

norman vandyke said:


> I miss your mill Alan! Those slabs look amazing!


 Well come on out, Norm.
I only managed to do 3-4 of the rounds I had and the small ones at that, so I think it should get better as I go.
I got a few slabs, a couple bowl blanks and a few caps, plus some pieces that will be further processed into smaller blanks.


----------



## justallan

Just some random pics. Some of everything.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke

justallan said:


> Well come on out, Norm.
> I only managed to do 3-4 of the rounds I had and the small ones at that, so I think it should get better as I go.
> I got a few slabs, a couple bowl blanks and a few caps, plus some pieces that will be further processed into smaller blanks.


Wish I could make the trip. It'd be against doctor's orders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Get better, man. I've got a hand and a foot that I'll have to deal with hurting the rest of my life Because I thought I was smarter than the doctors.


----------



## norman vandyke

That is most definitely my plan!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Looks like you're having fun Allan . Its always fun opening up burly wood !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

I had a pretty darned good evening. How these small ones look, I'm anxious to see the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

That bowl blank would make a nice live edge bowl when you turn it. I have'nt ventured int to that yet ........ maybe someday but i hate sanding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Those pics got me twitchin' and droolin'... 

And, for some reason, especially that piece lower left in this picture:



justallan said:


> View attachment 84742



Almost like it's calling out to me...


----------



## manbuckwal

Sprung said:


> Those pics got me twitchin' and droolin'...
> 
> And, for some reason, especially that piece lower left in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost like it's calling out to me...



Matt.......Matt ........Matty ............ It is calling out you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Beautiful stuff Allan! Pace yourself cutting it up man, make the pleasure last


----------



## ripjack13

....dude.


----------



## brown down

wow nice haul man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek

Holy smokes dude! Those are some cool pieces!


----------



## justallan

This all came out of one round of wood.
Now the fun part, measuring and sealing.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DavidDobbs

Nice!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

What an evening! I got 1 round sawn, got everything in the last pics out of that 1 piece, got most of it trimmed to fit in boxes, measured, pics took and then sealed. I'm pretty much whooped!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Superb pieces, Allan! Very very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

You sure you're not working at a gold mine !?!?!? You struck gold!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Oh Man That Stuff is Just !!!!!!!!!!!
We need to talk about those two drinking buddies clear to the right side of tour tail gate. 
I need to know what size they are. Maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## manbuckwal

I can see all this going to Tx on a pallet @Kevin


----------



## Strider

Maan, you guys are funny! Had such a good laugh reading the topic. It was like reading a genuine book, you know, wondering what the trunk will turn out to be, and whether you'll fend off the thugs and their skeemy way to take it over from you...and your fair lady/ies!
Ahh...but all went well. Except my chances to be a intern at the new Winnetou movies filming. Just a random statement, but it is as ok as your wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

@Strider, I just re-read the whole thing and it was indeed a good read.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

